# SX PRO - BUYING



## ABigMoustache (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Is anyone selling SX PRO or knows where can I get it?

Most places are out of stock or don't ship to Colombia, I really need one


----------



## Selegans (Jul 3, 2018)

Same!


----------



## Twisted_sins (Jul 3, 2018)

ABigMoustache said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is anyone selling SX PRO or knows where can I get it?
> 
> Most places are out of stock or don't ship to Colombia, I really need one


There is a seller based out of Columbia on the tx trusted sellers page or right near there

https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/

But fyi, I would have pre-ordered, no one will have stock till the frenzy is over. 

Also could check some buy/sell/trade section on most the modding communities


----------



## Selegans (Jul 3, 2018)

ABigMoustache said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is anyone selling SX PRO or knows where can I get it?
> 
> Most places are out of stock or don't ship to Colombia, I really need one



You have the SX Os license already?


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jul 3, 2018)

Twisted_sins said:


> There is a seller based out of Columbia on the tx trusted sellers page or right near there
> 
> https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/


There's no Colombia there buddy, but thanks!


----------



## SaggyBeans (Jul 3, 2018)

If you’re ordering now expect to be waiting regardless since most people are still waiting for their pre orders. I ordered my SX PRO on June 14th and will most likely get it shipped July 14th from ModChipsDirect.. you could also order it directly from a Chinese distributor but you will have to wait for delivery. The chances of someone selling it to you personally is very slim unless they have a defective unit or will charge a lot for it. My advise is do what I did and get the SX OS code via email which takes a few hours at most and you can just use a PC or phone to run the exploit.. will just be tricky jumping the pins without a jig but you only have to do that once and install autoRCM (This is what I did).


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jul 3, 2018)

Selegans said:


> You have the SX Os license already?


Yep, need the PRO for my cousin



SaggyBeans said:


> If you’re ordering now expect to be waiting regardless since most people are still waiting for their pre orders. I ordered my SX PRO on June 14th and will most likely get it shipped July 14th from ModChipsDirect.. you could also order it directly from a Chinese distributor but you will have to wait for delivery. The chances of someone selling it to you personally is very slim unless they have a defective unit or will charge a lot for it. My advise is do what I did and get the SX OS code via email which takes a few hours at most and you can just use a PC or phone to run the exploit.. will just be tricky jumping the pins without a jig but you only have to do that once and install autoRCM (This is what I did).


Thanks! it's not for me though


----------



## Twisted_sins (Jul 3, 2018)

ABigMoustache said:


> There's no Colombia there buddy, but thanks!



Try reading the whole post, edit stopped and posted before I was ready. Odds are if you didn't order your S.O.L. until the frenzy is done


----------



## SaggyBeans (Jul 3, 2018)

ABigMoustache said:


> Yep, need the PRO for my cousin



Definitely get the SX PRO but honestly you’ll be waiting no matter what... it’s simply very popular and every supplier has a waiting list. I don’t think anyone has “stock” yet. There are many suppliers that ship all over the world and you don’t need one from Columbia to order.. I think 3DS-flashcart delivers pretty much everywhere but they ship from China or US..


----------



## RDTG (Jul 3, 2018)

SaggyBeans said:


> If you’re ordering now expect to be waiting regardless since most people are still waiting for their pre orders. I ordered my SX PRO on June 14th and will most likely get it shipped July 14th from ModChipsDirect.. you could also order it directly from a Chinese distributor but you will have to wait for delivery. The chances of someone selling it to you personally is very slim unless they have a defective unit or will charge a lot for it. My advise is do what I did and get the SX OS code via email which takes a few hours at most and you can just use a PC or phone to run the exploit.. will just be tricky jumping the pins without a jig but you only have to do that once and install autoRCM (This is what I did).


Sadly most of these places are also out of codes. I ordered from 'HD Gaming', and after not receiving my code I sent a message to them, I then learned they were out of stock. Very classy for them not to put that little tid-bit on their website -_-


----------



## Selegans (Jul 3, 2018)

ABigMoustache said:


> Yep, need the PRO for my cousin
> 
> 
> Thanks! it's not for me though


Donde conseguiste la licencia? me puedes dar un link? Gracias!


----------



## SaggyBeans (Jul 3, 2018)

RDTG said:


> Sadly most of these places are also out of codes. I ordered from 'HD Gaming', and after not receiving my code I sent a message to them, I then learned they were out of stock. Very classy for them not to put that little tid-bit on their website -_-



I ordered mine from ModChipsDirect.. I know people complain about them but I ordered the code and had it in about 4 hours despite them advertising 24 hour timeline. If you’re unsure that they have codes left just send them a quick email and they are usually quick with reply’s. Good luck.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2018)

http://www.modchipsdirect.com/nintendo-switch.html

I purchased SX OS and they emailed me with a note having my SX OS license code


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jul 3, 2018)

Selegans said:


> Donde conseguiste la licencia? me puedes dar un link? Gracias!


Mercadolibre! 30mins
https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.co/MCO-475875808-envio-rapido-licencia-team-xecuter-sx-os-nintendo-switch-_JM

There is some Colombian guy that says that has connection to Team Xecuter and sends the codes within the day, It was really nice and cheap compared to others.


----------



## Twisted_sins (Jul 3, 2018)

Selegans said:


> Donde conseguiste la licencia? me puedes dar un link? Gracias!


If you just need a license, head to modchipsdirect also they ship to South America, but your need to order soon as they are taking preorders about a month out now


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jul 3, 2018)

Twisted_sins said:


> If you just need a license, head to modchipsdirect also they ship to South America, but your need to order soon as they are taking preorders about a month out now


That's a lot of time, I got mine in 30 minutes


----------



## Twisted_sins (Jul 3, 2018)

ABigMoustache said:


> Mercadolibre! 30mins
> https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.c...cencia-team-xecuter-sx-os-nintendo-switch-_JM
> 
> There is some Colombian guy that says that has connection to Team Xecuter and sends the codes within the day, It was really nice and cheap compared to others.



Remember guys be very wary of this sort of thing as their is brick code inside SX OS and yes it has been confirmed. Also could be just some guy who "just liked the smell of his own product" and is just trying to make money to pay his bosses back


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jul 3, 2018)

Twisted_sins said:


> Remember guys be very wary of this sort of thing as their is brick code inside SX OS and yes it has been confirmed to being there


But the code only works if you tamper with the thing.. It has nothing to do with the license code.


----------



## Twisted_sins (Jul 3, 2018)

ABigMoustache said:


> But the code only works if you tamper with the thing.. It has nothing to do with the license code.



I'd just be wary, who knows how he got those codes really, could wind up being stolen codes that get brick banned by tx. Not saying it will, just buyer beware


----------



## SaggyBeans (Jul 3, 2018)

ABigMoustache said:


> But the code only works if you tamper with the thing.. It has nothing to do with the license code.



Just get it from ModChipsDirect.. its $35 USD, they delivery the code quickly via email and they have pretty good communication for being as busy as they are.


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jul 3, 2018)

Twisted_sins said:


> I'd just be wary, who knows how he got those codes really, could wind up being stolen codes that get brick banned by tx. Not saying it will, just buyer beware


I got mine fine.. not because he is Colombian he has to be a thief you know hahaha.

Also he accepts MercadoPago so you can get a refund in any case


----------



## NathanBrown (Jul 3, 2018)

I have an extra dongle and a jig, and I can sell it to you if you'd like. Please DM me.


----------



## Twisted_sins (Jul 3, 2018)

ABigMoustache said:


> I got mine fine.. not because he is Colombian he has to be a thief you know hahaha




That's not what I'm saying at all, I would have said the same thing no matter where he was from. I am German love child btw of Columbians and Brazilians (who happened to have been also German. Family moved there after WW2 before coming to the us a few gen back, so I have no room talking about who is bad based on where they are from, only one type of German fled Germany to SA lol)

Now if you still want to pull that brown card go ahead but it won't phase me haha


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jul 3, 2018)

Twisted_sins said:


> That's not what I'm saying at all, I would have said the same thing no matter where he was from. I am German love child btw of Columbians and Brazilians (who happened to have been also German. Family moved there after WW2 before coming to the us a few gen back, so I have no room talking about who is bad based on where they are from, only one type of German fled Germany to SA lol)
> 
> Now if you still want to pull that brown card go ahead but it won't phase me haha


Hahaha I was just kidding, I just wanted to avoid making that guy lose reputation, I would feel bad.

Also, you have a really diverse family!

(It's Colombians not Columbians)


----------



## Twisted_sins (Jul 3, 2018)

ABigMoustache said:


> Hahaha I was just kidding, I just wanted to avoid making that guy lose reputation, I would feel bad.
> 
> Also, you have a really diverse family!
> 
> (It's Colombians not Columbians)


Sorry I'm an American now so I don't know how to spell  , and well that's what happens when your linage gets kicked out of it's home country for be so abhorrent. I was born in America so I am a proud American mut but would love to someday travel SA. Such amazing mountains to climb and ski

And Everytime I see your name I think of some dude saying moostash lol sorry


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jul 3, 2018)

Twisted_sins said:


> Sorry I'm an American now so I don't know how to spell  , and well that's what happens when your linage gets kicked out of it's home country for be so abhorrent. I was born in America so I am a proud American mut but would love to someday travel SA. Such amazing mountains to climb and ski
> 
> And Everytime I see your name I think of some dude saying moostash lol sorry


Let me know if you come, I'll gladly be your guide!

Moostash doesn't sound that bad tho


----------



## Scottla94 (Jul 7, 2018)

Twisted_sins said:


> Remember guys be very wary of this sort of thing as their is brick code inside SX OS and yes it has been confirmed. Also could be just some guy who "just liked the smell of his own product" and is just trying to make money to pay his bosses back



From what i read they took out the brickcode because of the community backlash they claimed it was just a hacker challenge its in the release notes on the new update


----------



## noemiemora (Jul 25, 2018)

Now sxflashcard has the sx pro in stock and ship within 24 hours, they ship worldwide


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jul 26, 2018)

noemiemora said:


> Now sxflashcard has the sx pro in stock and ship within 24 hours, they ship worldwide


Not really, they don't ship to colombia >


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 27, 2018)

ABigMoustache said:


> Not really, they don't ship to colombia >


You can try other sites in reseller page, maybe some of them will get it in stock in the next week.


----------



## Amabo (Jul 27, 2018)

I have found that this site they will have it in stock soon. Anyone who has pre-ordered from here??


----------



## ioann1s (Aug 3, 2018)

I placed preorder #3F-0300-13 from 3ds-flashcard.com (free shipping to Greece) and received my sx pro after 43 days. All good.


----------



## Kazaly (Aug 3, 2018)

you may try the sxflashcard, i had bought the sx pro for my bf from them,it was said they had warehouse in Columbus，and  in stock now, you can look into it.


----------



## Amabo (Aug 29, 2018)

You can choose 3DS-Flahscard.com,you can buy SX Pro from them, they can send it to Colombia, they also provide voucher code and game code as for the gift


----------



## Henri-ici (Sep 1, 2018)

sxflashcard.com has the xecuter sx pro in USA and germany warehouse, by local shipping delivey in about 3 days, and with SX2018 you can save 2 USD


----------



## Mark2333 (Sep 14, 2018)

How many of you still want to buy the SX Pro？


----------

